# Amule Adunanza

## saverik

Ciao,

come installo Amule Adunanza?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## k01

o installi l'overlay "abnorm" con layman: http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-p2p/amule-adunanza per poter gestire l'installazione con portage, oppure te lo compili manualmente: http://aduteca.adunanza.net/Amule_AdunanzA/Compilazione

----------

## saverik

Ciao,

ho installato layman e aggiunto abnornm...

per aiutare chi come me non conosce gli overlay puo' documentarsi qua:

```
http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman
```

un grazie a k01

----------

